# WW2 Horsa glider warning panel



## Military Kev (Jun 9, 2021)

Does anyone have any idea how the British made the glider warning panels? What were they made of, and were they printed or engraved? I'm trying to finish my instrument panel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 9, 2021)

Might drop a note to, or visit if you're nearby, the AGT guys, as they built a Mk1 from scratch, and have most of the drawings and quite a few original pieces to work from.

Assault Glider Trust

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 9, 2021)

Try to convince them to digitize all the drawings and manuals and post them to somewhere like Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free & Borrowable Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine and please post photos when you have finished your panel (and/or during construction)


----------



## jarwha (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello,
We have at our museum a Horsa replica. Hereby a photo of the cockpit.
regards
Jan

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 1, 2021)

Nice Jan

I wonder why the hinged panels in the windscreens directly in front of the pilots.

I am sure no one would object if you posted some more detail on your museum, especially a web page and other photos.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jarwha (Jul 2, 2021)

The replica has a lot of original parts such as shown on the photo.

Some info about the museum can be found: War belongs inthe museum - Oorlogsmuseum Overloon

or first photo on the article: Prince Charles lays wreath to mark Battle of Arnhem's anniversary

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 2, 2021)

I love that Lancaster display and the news article is far better than any equivalent article in any Australian press commemorating the sacrifices that our military made in any war.


----------



## Sten_III (Aug 15, 2021)

Military Kev said:


> Does anyone have any idea how the British made the glider warning panels? What were they made of, and were they printed or engraved? I'm trying to finish my instrument panel.


The characters on the speed warning plate on the small panel, were pressed into the plate material; probably with some obsolete tool that used heat during the process. I'm not 100% certain regarding the main panel (weight warning) plate, but believe it was engraved using an early 'gravograph' engraving machine. I'll have to get back to you about the materials used; I've forgotten! 



MiTasol said:


> I wonder why the hinged panels in the windscreens directly in front of the pilots.


These are known as 'clear vision panels', I assume they were used to assist during landings if a landing zone was difficult to see, due to smoke e.t.c. There is one story of a British second glider pilot who fired a machine gun through a clear vision panel as his Horsa was coming in to land during Operation 'Varsity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Military Kev (Aug 15, 2021)

Here is the only pictures of the actual warning panels. One was for sale in the UK, and the other was a screenshot of a war time film clip found on youtube. I included pictures of my instrument panel so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Military Kev (Aug 15, 2021)

I will try to do a side by side comparison of original warning and air speed plates. Their were a lot of limitations of getting these plates made. 
1. From what were the plates made of.
2. If they were printed, was their a certain font.
3. Lack of information on the internet on the panels, and their plates.
4. Very few high quality pictures.

So I ended up having my plates engraved on a black and white plastic. All in all, I think their not to bad. Maybe I should rub a little dirt in them to age them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sten_III (Aug 16, 2021)

I remember seeing that speed warning plate for sale; think it was on the WD Militaria website; I know the buyer too  It's not a type I've come across before so can't really give an opinion regarding authenticity; it certainly isn't the same as my plate but that could just be down to the one shown having been made by another manufacturer?. Yep, that's the same still image I mentioned having seen in your other thread.

That laminated plastic you had your plates made of, isn't too bad; it's called 'traffolyte'. Looks like you painted the edges so the laminated effect can't be seen; I would've done the same


----------

